
Identifying Knowledge Graph Entities in Google Images Results - fluffernutter
https://blog.google/products/search/knowledge-graph-google-images/
======
helsinki
I performed various searches after reading this and I must say, I am
impressed.

------
raptortech
I was thinking about knowledge graphs in the context of AI, and wondering if
google's graph could be built into an agent... and then I realized that I am
the agent and google's knowledge graph is incredibly useful!

~~~
fluffernutter
It's only useful when based on your interests, so creating artificial interest
and means to convey it is the first step in building an agent.

